# Debian Passwort Änderung



## schlawiner (27. September 2012)

Hallo,

gibt es die Möglichkeit einem Debian System bei zu bringen, das wenn einer vom Benutzer 1 das Passwort ändert sich das des Benutzer2 genauso mit ändert.


----------



## melmager (30. September 2012)

Währe ja noch schöner wenn ein x beliebiger User ein Password von jemand andren ändern könnte

Nein - nicht möglich -(Warum auch ?)


----------



## ikosaeder (5. Oktober 2012)

Als root einloggen und passwd user1 und passwd user2 und dann jeweils das selbe Passwort eingeben. Lässt sich mit Ein/Ausgabe Umleitung auch bestimmt automatisieren.
Dann kannst du ein Skript erstellen, das ein Passwort als Eingabe bekommt und dieses dann für User1 und User2 ändert. Das Skript benötigt natürlich SU-Rechte, aber der ausführende User nicht. 
Wofür brauchst du das denn? Für user, die Systemdienste starten sollen ist es besser einen User ohne Passwort und ohne Shell, (oder mit einem absolute unknackbaren 20 Zeichen zufallsstring und Shell)  anzulegen. Als Root kann man dann mit su user einfach in den Account wechseln, die Befehle ausführen und mit strg+d einfach wieder zurück. Dann braucht man sich nur das Passwort für Root zu merken.


----------

